# Year of the Uniform?



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok Schilly be a reading between the lines here, but the Blazers have 6 promotional giveaway nights this season that are called "Year of the Uniform" nights....

Heres a list of the nights

Date Opponent Premium Item
Friday, November 11 Detroit Pistons Gym Bag
Friday, December 16 Seattle Supersonics Youth Shorts
Friday, January 27 New Jersey Nets Mini Ball
Friday, February 24 Boston Celtics Sebastian Telfair Youth Jersey
Friday, March 24 San Antonio Spurs Arm Band
Friday, April 7 Seattle Supersonics Joel Przybilla Youth Jersey

Year of the Uniform....Hmmmm


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW Just for a little insight...

The Bobcats and Griszzlies both did the same promotion last year and the Pistons are also doing it this season.


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

I think the concept is that if you come to all the games, you'd be able to assemble a complete uniform (shorts, top, bag, ball, etc)


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

NBAGOD said:


> I think the concept is that if you come to all the games, you'd be able to assemble a complete uniform (shorts, top, bag, ball, etc)


It is indeed, interestingly the teams have done this promotion in the past are in either the 1st or 2nd season of new uniforms....


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Schilly said:


> It is indeed, interestingly the teams have done this promotion in the past are in either the 1st or 2nd season of new uniforms....


Do you know someone? Will new unins make us play better? Hope we are mean and intimidating looking.

gatopops


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

gatorpops said:


> Do you know someone? Will new unins make us play better? Hope we are mean and intimidating looking.
> 
> gatopops


No I don't have any insider information, I have seen several indications that a change may be coming soon. As far as better, It won't make a difference, but it is not unusual for a team under new management , trying to change image and moving in a new direction to try and indicate thus by changing their uniforms.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeeh schilly we should make a few more special uniform emails


----------



## mackthedj (Feb 7, 2004)

I read there will be a change in the road black uni's, but I think that's been posted.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

mackthedj said:


> I read there will be a change in the road black uni's, but I think that's been posted.


Yes it has....I am under the imnpression via many different reasons that we will possibly be seeing a new look for the uniforms next year.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

oh wow this could be the new uniforms someone send this picture of our new uniforms:


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

MORE INFO:

http://www.nba.com/blazers/tickets/Trail_Blazers_Internet_PreSal-151856-41.html


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Is the give away limited to "yutes"? In other words, if I go to the game can I get the merchandise (i.e. youth jersey) for my daughter, or do they give them to the first "x" number of kids in the door?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Bert said:


> Is the give away limited to "yutes"? In other words, if I go to the game can I get the merchandise (i.e. youth jersey) for my daughter, or do they give them to the first "x" number of kids in the door?


In the past promotions (for the Grizzlies) it was for the first x ammount of children 3000 I believe.

The pistons actually did this promotino in 2002/20003 the season after going back to their original colors.

The Grizzlies did the same promotion last year in conjunction wiht their new Uniforms.

I'm kinda wondering if this might be a Last Hurah kinda thing for the current Blazers uniforms.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Schilly said:


> In the past promotions (for the Grizzlies) it was for the first x ammount of children 3000 I believe.


Thanks.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i wonder if i should bother mr nash about possibility of this promotion relating to the uniform changing rumors, what do you think schilly? should i?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

If the Blazers make a change, they should go really old school.

No, not 'modified' old-school (that always comes off ridiculous). I'm thinking REALLY simple. Go with the







off-white of the Giants home uniforms. And for the logo, go with a simple looking mascot, the tackier the better.


----------

